
The terrible claustrophobic airplane seat redesign that could soon be how we fly - edward
http://qz.com/383342/the-terrible-claustrophobic-airplane-seat-redesign-that-could-soon-be-how-we-fly/
======
BinaryIdiot
That looks incredibly uncomfortable. I can be pretty cheap but I occasionally
bring for the slightly better seats just for some more room to stretch
(especially on really long flights); I can't imagine staying seated in there
for long periods of time.

